# Interview score



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

do you think you did good on the oral interview?


----------



## Rschiavarelli (Jan 30, 2018)

To be honest, I didn’t. I wasn’t expecting the format to be so literal.


----------



## Rob0511 (Dec 2, 2017)

What questions did they ask you? How did you respond?


----------



## Rschiavarelli (Jan 30, 2018)

Let me think, they first asked me about my background. I said that I work as a freelance classical musician and full rime in grocery/produce retail. They asked me to describe what freelancing entailed. I said it basically involves working whenever I got a call. The first interview question I got was describe a time when an important deadline was class we and I was hindered. I said that I had an important performance coming up a a crucial piece of equipment was destroyed and I worked to repair it in due time and the performance was successful. They then asked me when I had a sick family member and how it affected my work. I said that I had a cat who was dying from cancer and I turned down a gig to take care of him. They asked to describe a time when someone got underneath my skin. I said there was a girl who went to school with who would relentlessly criticize me. I said that I didn’t let her get to me and I eventually won her favor. They asked to describe a time when I failed to meets deadline. I said that I was erroneously judges by my manager to be behind because and I explained the situation to him and he was kind nd to me afterwards. That’s what I remember from the interview. I’d really appreciate constructive criticism. Thanks for your time.


----------

